# Please Read and Pass On



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We all carry our mobile phones with names & numbers stored in its memory but nobody, other than ourselves, knows which of these numbers belong to our closest family or friends. 


If we were to be involved in an accident or were taken ill, the people attending us would have our mobile phone but wouldn't know who to call. Yes, there are hundreds of numbers stored but which one is the contact person in case of an emergency? Hence this "ICE" (In Case of Emergency) Campaign 


The concept of "ICE" is a method of contact during emergency situations. As cell phones are carried by the majority of the population, all you need to do is store the number of a contact person or persons who should be contacted during emergency under the name "ICE" ( I n Case Of Emergency). 


The idea was thought up by a paramedic who found that when he went to the scenes of accidents, there were always mobile phones with patients, but they didn't know which number to call. He therefore thought that it would be a good idea if there was a nationally recognize d name for this purpose. In an emergency situation, Emergency Service personnel and hospital Staff would be able to quickly contact the right person by simply dialing the number you have stored as "ICE." 

For more than one contact name simply e nter ICE1, ICE 2 and ICE3 etc. A great idea that will make a difference! 


Let's spread the concept of ICE by storing an ICE number in our Mobile phones today! 


Forward this. It won't take too m any "forwards" before everybody will know about this It really could save your life, or put a loved one's mind at rest . 



ICE will speak for you when you are not able to.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you Sandi...that is such a great idea and a way to help out during emergencies. I think my parents have done that with there phones was not sure why but now I know!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you Sandy- this is a great idea!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Now THAT makes good sense! Thank you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My new phone actually has an ICE information contact section. I heard about this about a year ago, so when my newer phone had the option, I figured that the businesses are starting to catch on to it as well.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've had an ICE # programmed into my cell phone for over a year now. It is an excellent idea. Thanks for spreading the word, Sandi!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great idea, Sandi. Thanks for passing that on.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi- that is terrific information - thanks. I will be programming my phone tonight!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had ICE on my phone for a long time, after my mother told me about it. It is a really great idea!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Very smart info for everyone to have. My family has had it in our phones for a while now. Thanks!

Jan


----------

